# Just got a tattoo for my little one...



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Well, I already have my son's name (DeVante) on my upper right arm-got that when I turned 18, and then tonight I got my 2nd tattoo on my right hip bone. It's a hollow heart that kinda turns into a K (for my name-to remind me to put myself 1st sometimes...). It's kinda hard to decribe. The right side of the heart is an electric blue, fades to "periwinkle" then purple-ish, then magenta on the left side of the heart, then the "legs" of the K are hot pink....Inside the heart it's got a small (dime sized?) Chinese character for "Spirit". I was going to get "EG" for her initials, but decided on this instead-it just felt more right for some reason.

I drew it up myself, minus the character. It probably coulda been a lot "better", but I wanted to say that I did it by myself. I had been wanting to get the Heart/K for some time, and originally it was gonna be just empty inside, but....

It just didn't seem right to have my son's name and nothing for her, kwim?? I'm just very happy that I got it done....I know that my journey is far from over, but in a certain way, I feel somewhat cleansed (spiritually) by getting this tattoo. I really can't explain it. As soon as the stencil was on my skin, I was 100% sure I was doing the right thing, and it felt so good getting it. Right now I feel almost high. I know, this sounds dumb...but I think its because a lot of me was hurting that no one knew about her and now I have this. I know, that sounds nuts, but I don't care-this helped.









Thank you all for all the support that you've all shown me. I never though I'd be posting here (I'm sure none of you did either), but I'm glad that this board is here.

Best Wishes, Kelly


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Kelly, the tattoo sounds amazing! I got one 2 years ago with a breasfeeding mother surrounded by vines and pansies. There's a butterfly flying away from the mother to represent Amanda and remind me how beautiful, yet delicate life can be. There's also 5 leaves that represent each of my miscarried babies. Then I have my childrens initials at the bottom (including Amandas). I get a lot of questions on the tattoo and this gives me the opportunity to talk about her too.

Yes, it is a high when you get it done - oddly empowering?


----------



## julielp (Jul 16, 2004)

Both of your tattoos sound beautiful. I got a tattoo not long after i turned 18 and I swore it would be my only one. I wanted it somewhere I could cover up so I got it on my lower back to the right. It is a lil turtle. (I love turtles. I collect them and have had a few real ones.) I have thought about getting his initals put right below the turtle and maybe the date.
My fiance is Irish so he got a large shamrock on the top right of his back. He also wants to put the baby's name under it. He said if we do have another baby that he will do the same for it.
I know some ppl say that tattos are bad but I see it as a tribute to your babies. I wish I could see them.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ms. Mom*
Yes, it is a high when you get it done - oddly empowering?

Ms, Yes it is! I walked out of the parlor with this grin plastered to my face. I mean I know that this will never be a "happy" situation, but I really felt almost a euphoric relief....like some of the clouds had cleared and I could finally see some of the sunshine. Empowering? Yes. Where is your tattoo located?

Juli, I'd suggest thinking about it. I found it very cleansing and healing and worth the whole of $80 it cost (plus I tipped him $10...he was VERY nice, told me this was an awesome idea when I explained what it all meant). And this one is on my hip bone, so it only shows if I want it to.

Best Wishes, Kelly


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Your tatoo sounds meaningful and beautiful! I'm glad that you did this to commemorate your daughter. It's so important!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Anyone have pictures of their tattoos? It's weird, I've always hated them, but I've been thinking of getting one if I can find a good artist that could work from a photo I have.


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

I was just talking to a friend the other day about wanting another tat. I have one on my ankle from 5 or 6 years ago but I'm really liking the idea of one as a tribute to my baby. But if I do that do I have to get 3 - one for each of my kids?


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

Kerrie - perhaps you could do something like Ms Mom and get something that represents all of your babies in one symbol or picture.

I think this is an AMAZING idea!


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Ann-No I don't have a pic yet, I'm working on it.







Stupid old computer! Also-MANY artists can do a pretty good job of a photo-I've seen some pretty cool ones.

Kerri-Yes, you could get one picture that either incorprates ALL children or one smaller tat that represents all (such as a Chinese character, an Egyptian symbol, something meaningful to you-i.e. you call your kids your little bugs, get a lady bug, etc).

Best to all!

--Kelly


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

Yeah, I really like the idea! Maybe something small as I'm a wuss - I'll have to think about it! BTW - can you get a tat when BFing?


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Kerrie, they make you sign something that you aren't preg or BFing, but that's to cover their own butts. (i.e. God forbid you get Hepatitis or HIV, you can't sue if it gets passed on, but really. If you go to a place that uses disposable and new equipment and sterilizes whatever isn't disposable--which is required in NY and really-why go to a place that doesn't??--then your risk for infection is tiny.) It's up to you if you feel comfortable with the dyes going into your system (they have latex as well as your "usual" dye ingredients-kinda like in food colorings), you could always lie--or ya never know-your place might not care if you're nursing.

Best Wishes, Kelly


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I have 5 tatts in all. One for Ds, its on my ankle and is kero beros from card captors in a golden circle with flowers. If you have ever seen card captors Ds is just like Kero. I have two for Arawyn. I have a little Anime character on my left arm it is a cat unicorn critter, she is super cute, and sometimes I think of Arawyn's spirit as a unicorn. I also have Arawyn's footprints on the tops of my feet. These are very special to me and have been good conversation starters. Dh has her foot prints on his chest over his heart, along with her name and date. I also have a love knot on my right arm that just represents my cletic roots and beliefs. And a baby fairy dragon on my neck that represents my gay best friend who died when Ds was 9 months old.

Wow that is alot of tattoos, and I still plan on getting more. I do love getting inked, but the ones for Arawyn really brought me peace. I think I posted on the mother's day thread that the tattoo that I got for Arawyn on that day really made me feel alive for the first time since I had lost her. It's like that bit of pain and permanent reminder pulled me back down into my own body. I will try to get pictures and post them so you can see my tattoos. They are really cute if I do say so myself.









Oh yeah and I will admit that while I am not supposed to I did get inked twice while pregnant with Ds and it was never a problem. I have never actually been asked if I was when getting inked. I think I mentioned in another post that the artist I use is just super. He even asks about my pregnancies and how I feel about my loss. Of course we have a running joke that I am paying his kids way through college.


----------



## Jennasmommy (Aug 9, 2004)

I got a tattoo in honor of my son on the first anniversary of his passing. Its a butterfly with his name under it. It remis me of him flying to heaven with the butterflies...


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

I already have one for my son, his name in script on my back. I'd been planning on getting something for my 1st loss....now I'll have to have something drawn up.


----------



## chloeM (Feb 12, 2007)

I have my first two sons on my back in very large graffiti and I have mother( I was celebrating my motherhood )in graph on my right arm.


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

That sounds beautiful. I have my sons' names tattooed on my upper back. Once we are done having children I am going to have a backpiece of vines and flowers done around the names. I am planning on adding butterflies to represent my lost babes.


----------



## gaeasun (Mar 5, 2004)

I have a tatoo for all my kids, with room to add. It is a circle, made from a half moon with wings (Shawndra means moon). There are mountains with snow (for Sierra Snow), a River coming through them and a bright blue sky (for River Skye) and now I will add a rainbow for our MC (the kids named it Rainbow) and I think a crown for Strider (DS and the king in Lord of the Rings). We joked after getting our tatoo that all our kids needed nature names.

I also plan to get a Jolly Roger pirate flag, to represent the Dread Pirate Roberts, from the Princess Bride. While I was in the hospital recovering from HELLP, I kept thinking I was the Man in Black, or the Dread Pirate Roberts. I was "Mostly Dead" (which is also "Slightly Alive"), but came back to this world for true love (not even death can get in the way of true love). Also, I was a very fast healer. I feel a deep connection with him.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh man, I thought CookieMonster was back when I saw this thread.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I think that is an absolutely awesome idea!


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I got a little black star on my earlobe 1 year after I lost my baby (the only tattoo I have). It attracts more attention than I though, though no one has asked me why.


----------

